

The DUO Kit 3D motion sensor - danboarder
http://www.duo3d.com/about/kit

======
viraj_shah
One important suggestion (if any of the team members are watching this story):
I just signed up for site and received my password in plain text in an email.
Please don't do this.

------
robertfw
on-topic: I'm really excited to see this. I can't wait to get my hands on a
leap motion, I think that we are on the verge of some really cool tools and
toys.

off topic: it drives me crazy that in 2013 sites are still auto-playing videos
w/ sound. When I scan through the front page I'll open up the articles I want
to read, then ctrl-tab through them. Real annoying to have to scan through
them first to figure out who is blasting noise at me.

~~~
mnicole
Not sure if the admins can add something about the autoplaying vid in the
title to make people aware, but that turned me off pretty quick.

~~~
danboarder
I agree. I can't edit the story link but here is a better link:
<http://www.duo3d.com/about/> (same page but video does not auto-play)

------
christiangenco
Response from <https://www.leapmotion.com/> ?

------
dmvaldman
How does this compare to Leap Motion?

~~~
danboarder
From their forum here: <http://www.duo3d.com/forums/viewthread/9/>

\---

Well first and foremost the biggest difference is we believe that everyone
should be able to make and understand our sensors. That is why we focus on a
DIY solution keeping the cost as low as possible. We also believe that people
should have these devices as soon as possible and not have to wait. That is
why we are going for a Kickstarter project so we can get the community
involved in making awesome open hardware.

As for the technical details we use a independently discovered and developed
methods to perform our tracking. Further more we are not only limited to
hand/finger tracking but our algorithms allow for other potential tracking
scenarios that are still unexplored.

